# [SOLVED] mc : problem z wyglądem w trybie tekstowym

## Daniel2006

witam

problem jest następujący: 

Jak uruchamiam program mc w środowisku graficznym wszytko działa ok, problem pojawia się wtedy jak przechodzę do trybu tekstowego, wówczas mc wygląda beznadziejnie, brakuje mu ramek po bokach, napisy na siebie zachodzą itp.

to dzieje się tylko w trybie tekstowym

co jest nie tak ??

z góry dzięki 

pozdraiwam DanielLast edited by Daniel2006 on Sun Nov 12, 2006 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoshi314

masz system z wlaczonym unicode?

----------

## msch

mam to samo, unicode wlaczone. to jest problemem?

----------

## Daniel2006

hmm, mam unicode w USE w pliku make.conf 

to wystarczy ??

----------

## aqu

Jeśli unicode masz od niedawna to przekompiluj ncurses i mc w takiej kolejności.

----------

## Daniel2006

flagę unicode ustawiłem na samym początku,

mimo wszytsko przekompilowałem te dwa pakiety niestety bezskutecznie  :Sad: 

----------

## jodri

Jeżeli używasz UTF-8 to wg gentoo.wiki powinienes mc skompilowac z flaga: slang.

Mi to pomoglo.

----------

## Daniel2006

mam skompilowanego mc z flagą slang, lecz nadal bez zmian

----------

## msch

mi rowniez nie chodzi. unicode mialem od samego poczatku (system z bootstrapa  :Razz: ), slang ustawilem i przekompilowalem i nic.

----------

## Insenic

USE="slang -ncurses"

----------

## Daniel2006

przekompilowałem mc z tymi flagami ale nadal nic  :Sad: 

----------

## pawels

Miałem dokładnie to samo   :Wink: 

Ustawienie opcji:

```
UNICODE="no"
```

W pliku:

/etc/rc.conf

Rozwiązało problem

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Daniel2006

kolego pawels Trafiłeś w dziesiątkę

wszytkim wielkie dzięki !

----------

## RushPL

Eeee, mam ten sam problem na laptopie, ale nie rozumiem dlaczego wylaczenie Unicode mialoby byc jakimkolwiek rozwiazaniem ? Ja chce miec unicode i miec jednoczesnie dobre ncurses.

Rozwiazanie z -ncurses do mc tez nie ma sensu gdyz blad wystepuje w kazdej aplikacji ncurses, a nie kazda uzywa slanga. Problem jest tym bardziej irytujacy iz na komputerze stacjonarnym wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porzadku ...

----------

## msch

ja potrzebuje np. polskie litery pod konsola

----------

## Daniel2006

msch =>> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057

----------

## ucho

Czyli widze że solved jest tak nie do końca :/

----------

## Daniel2006

no wiesz, najistotniejszy wątek postu został rozwiązany

dlatego dopisałem [SOLVED]

----------

## argasek

Co pokazuje echo $LANG i echo $LC_ALL?

I moje 3 grosze: coś wyraźnie knocicie - temat UTF-8 przewija się już któryś wątek. Mam UTF-8 na 2 maszynach i: polskie znaki wszędzie (konsola, X, mc), ramki w mc tak w konsoli jak i w terminalu, mam UNICODE=yes, framebuffer i fontem wcale nie jest terminus tylko lat2-16, żeby było śmieszniej. Jedyny problem jest z niektórymi stronami manuala (man), konkretnie z tymi pochodzącymi z portage (problem jest znany i wynika z tego że większość man-pages jest w ISO-8859-2, a te w UTF-8).

Zatem da się, jeśli ktoś ciekaw jakichś detali, mogę powklejać.

----------

## RushPL

argasek wielkie dzieki!

Rzeczywiscie na moim drugim gentoo istnieje pliczkek /etc/env.d/02locale, a tam:

```

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

```

Ustawilem na laptopie tak samo, zrobilem env-update && source /etc/profile i oczywiscie smiga.

Pozdrawiam.

ありがとごさいました!　(UTF rulez  :Wink: )

----------

## msch

kurde, zawsze myslalem ze unicode jest potrzebne do polskiego systemu  :Smile: 

USE="-unicode -slang" emerge -uDN world i wszystko smiga, pieknie. dzieki

----------

